# Spiders and cobwebs inside cases



## Artas1984 (May 7, 2012)

Last week i learned that my Antec 1200 front side and top side are open-able. Since i like to keep all things cleaned up, today i have decided to open the case up more deeper than ever and see what i have not seen before, expecting hidden dust, hidden cable wiring, perhaps additional space. I certainly did not expect to see cobwebs! I typically tolerate spiders in my home, as i like them, though i do remove cobwebs from visible places.. 

Anyone who had similar experiences? In what PC case places did spiders build their homes?

In my case, it was right under the front panel where buttons and ports are located.


----------



## EdHilario (May 10, 2012)

They are small enough to get in there but just keep your work area and the case itself clean on a regular basis.

Invest in some fan filters as well! They help a lot.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 10, 2012)

Artas1984 said:


> I typically tolerate spiders in my home, as i like them



And here I was thinking I am the only person alive that does just that 

Never had spiders in my rig, though.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (May 10, 2012)

Tell me about your country's culture w.r.t spiders. I have found people from Eastern Europe are very respectful of spiders whereas people from the west take the first opportunity to kill them. I'm quite curious about the sayings, stories, and cultural customs that make this difference in how they are treated.

PS. No matter how much you like spiders - they DO NOT belong in your PC case!!! Clean out and keep clean your PC case and also your room! I think it is untidy!


----------



## Yukikaze (May 10, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Tell me about your country's culture w.r.t spiders. I have found people from Eastern Europe are very respectful of spiders whereas people from the west take the first opportunity to kill them. I'm quite curious about the sayings, stories, and cultural customs that make this difference in how they are treated.



I've never thought of that in that fashion, actually. I am actually, originally, from Eastern Europe, as well.


----------



## D007 (May 10, 2012)

Yukikaze said:


> And here I was thinking I am the only person alive that does just that
> 
> Never had spiders in my rig, though.



+1, let the spiders live. They make good bug catchers.


----------



## Frick (May 10, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Tell me about your country's culture w.r.t spiders. I have found people from Eastern Europe are very respectful of spiders whereas people from the west take the first opportunity to kill them. I'm quite curious about the sayings, stories, and cultural customs that make this difference in how they are treated.
> 
> PS. No matter how much you like spiders - they DO NOT belong in your PC case!!! Clean out and keep clean your PC case and also your room! I think it is untidy!



I'm pure swedish and I too like spiders in my home. They eat other, lesser creatures.


----------



## Kantastic (May 10, 2012)

I was born and raised in New York City so I can't stand bugs of any type, they all get to face the wrath of my slipper.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 10, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> I was born and raised in New York City so I can't stand bugs of any type, they all get to face the wrath of my slipper.



_Oooohhh, fear the slipper!!!_


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2012)

Had a Bark Scorpion half in my case last week.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 10, 2012)

they liked the area around my RAM

i guess they like warmth, lol.
but my new case, i have installed filters all around so no spidey.


----------



## St.Alia-Of-The-Knife (May 10, 2012)

are spiders and cobweb conductive?


----------



## largon (May 11, 2012)

St.Alia-Of-The-Knife said:


> are spiders and cobweb conductive?


Well... 
As you know, the term "computer bug" nowadays refers to a software error, but it's origins are in interactions between hardware and unfortunate critters... 

ZZZZAP!


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2012)

i've found mice dead from starvation (one snuck in, had babies, none got out) and even a small bird (budgie) once.


its no different to a car - CLEAN IT.


----------



## remixedcat (May 11, 2012)

Artas1984 said:


> Last week i learned that my Antec 1200 front side and top side are open-able. Since i like to keep all things cleaned up, today i have decided to open the case up more deeper than ever and see what i have not seen before, expecting hidden dust, hidden cable wiring, perhaps additional space. I certainly did not expect to see cobwebs! I typically tolerate spiders in my home, as i like them, though i do remove cobwebs from visible places..
> 
> Anyone who had similar experiences? In what PC case places did spiders build their homes?
> 
> In my case, it was right under the front panel where buttons and ports are located.



do you live in Silent Hill by any chance?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2012)

Mussels said:


> even a small bird



dafuq


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> dafuq



they *had* a pet budgie. they left their side panel off. it made contact with a fan.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2012)

wtf  poor birdie


----------



## Random Murderer (May 11, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Tell me about your country's culture w.r.t spiders. I have found people from Eastern Europe are very respectful of spiders whereas people from the west take the first opportunity to kill them. I'm quite curious about the sayings, stories, and cultural customs that make this difference in how they are treated.
> 
> PS. No matter how much you like spiders - they DO NOT belong in your PC case!!! Clean out and keep clean your PC case and also your room! I think it is untidy!





D007 said:


> +1, let the spiders live. They make good bug catchers.





Mussels said:


> its no different to a car - CLEAN IT.



Actually, spiders make good bug catchers all around, even in cars.
On my way to work this morning I noticed a rather large spider just kind of checking out my instrument cluster. I didn't bother him, he didn't bother me. Eventually, he moved into one of my air vents(doesn't matter to me, AC has been removed). I think I'm on the fifth generation of spiders in my car now. I've had the car for four years, never once have I or a passenger been bitten or bothered by the spiders, so they just get left alone. Every time I spot a new egg sac I just kind of smile to myself and think "there's another generation on the way."
Besides, I'll take a family of spiders over a colony of ants any day(that's where the spiders came from if you were wondering. Car had a colony of fire ants when I bought it, about a month later spiders moved in and haven't seen an ant since).

I do agree about cleaning the cobwebs though. I can't stand cobwebs _in_ the car, and the spiders have figured that out and stopped building them inside the car. Now they're under my front bumper cover and wheel well covers.

If they keep getting into your computer, you may want to lay down a perimeter of insecticide around your computer. They'll smell it and turn around and head the other direction. It's the warmth they like, unfortunately they can venture too far in and fry hardware by shorting something, or(in one of my client's cases) decide to nest in a heatsink while the computer is off then die and burn when the computer is turned on. Not a pleasant smell...
My point is this: just get them OUT of the computer, but don't kill them unless it's a harmful spider(Red/Black/Brown Widows, Recluse, etc.)



TheMailMan78 said:


> Had a Bark Scorpion half in my case last week.


As far as _that_ goes, call the exterminator!


----------



## Flibolito (May 11, 2012)

Some spiders here are lethal so I take every chance to nail a critical strike when the opportunity arises.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 11, 2012)

Flibolito said:


> Some spiders here are lethal so I take every chance to nail a critical strike when the opportunity arises.



Brown recluse for one. I believe GA is still south enough that you guys get Brown Widows as well as the more common, more dangerous Black Widow. Just be glad we don't get Red Widows like Australia!

Off topic, but your avatar That was one of the best episodes!


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2012)

i just stay out of the 8 legged overlords way, they dont let us slaves interfere with their bidding.


----------



## Flibolito (May 11, 2012)

Yeah it was.  I killed a black widow in my garage a week ago. Got a 7 year old and a baby on the way.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 11, 2012)

Flibolito said:


> Yeah it was.  I killed a black widow in my garage a week ago. Got a 7 year old and a baby on the way.



Well that's an acceptable time to kill spiders, even non-harmful ones. Spider bites that would do virtually nothing to adults can sometimes kill young children and infants.
And there's always the possibility of them grabbing one, "Daddy, what's this?" Oh shit moment indeed.


----------



## Frick (May 11, 2012)

We don't have no dangerous bugs here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> Brown recluse for one. I believe GA is still south enough that you guys get Brown Widows as well as the more common, more dangerous Black Widow. Just be glad we don't get Red Widows like Australia!
> 
> Off topic, but your avatar That was one of the best episodes!



I got black widows all around my house and scorpions. I opened my barn door a month ago and a momma scorpion had all her young on her back.........she was on top of the barn door and me swinging it open made her fall.......on my leg. Baby scorpions and a pissed off momma scorpion on my leg........next thing you know a 6.1 300lbs man was screaming like a little girl running all over the yard.

Needless to say I open the barn door REAL slow now.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 11, 2012)

Frick said:


> We don't have no dangerous bugs here.



Ticks, but that's about it for bugs.
all you guys have to worry about are wolves, bears, European Adders, Weever fish, and of course people.


----------



## Flibolito (May 11, 2012)

They probably like the heat of a crib as much as they do the inside of a computer. I keep my eye out but most of the time i see just daddy long legs and those i leave alone unless  they get upstairs, they can hang out all day in the garage/basement.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got black widows all around my house and scorpions. I opened my barn door a month ago and a momma scorpion had all her young on her back.........she was on top of the barn door and me swinging it open made her fall.......on my leg. Baby scorpions and a pissed off momma scorpion on my leg........next thing you know a 6.1 300lbs man was screaming like a little girl running all over the yard.
> 
> Needless to say I open the barn door REAL slow now.



I had a good laugh from that!
did you get stung at all?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2012)

Random Murderer said:


> I had a good laugh from that!
> did you get stung at all?



No I didn't! However I was doing round houses that would make Bruce Lee blush.


----------



## Flibolito (May 11, 2012)

hahhaha  yo mailman im in FL for two days @cocoa beach. not sure if thats near, just wanted to say hi.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2012)

Flibolito said:


> hahhaha  yo mailman im in FL for two days @cocoa beach. not sure if thats near, just wanted to say hi.



Yeah man thats kinda close. About an two hours away I guess. Love Cocoa Beach! However Destin is better IMO.


----------



## Flibolito (May 11, 2012)

Nice here for a wedding then it's back to work.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 11, 2012)

You really need to check out this thread.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 11, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> You really need to check out this thread.



haha, completely forgot about that thread!


----------



## Flibolito (May 11, 2012)

Epic thread.


----------



## angelhunter (May 11, 2012)

found these bugs in mine


----------



## 95Viper (May 11, 2012)

Thought the thread was about a Halloween build!

I have had no living or dead creatures in mine, yet.
Did have a dust bunny once.



angelhunter said:


> found these bugs in mine
> http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo105/angel_hunter_designs/22281142_5e4c03bcb9.jpg
> http://i366.photobucket.com/albums/oo105/angel_hunter_designs/Computer-Bugs.jpg



Nice bugs...


----------



## Athlonite (May 20, 2012)

Flibolito said:


> They probably like the heat of a crib as much as they do the inside of a computer. I keep my eye out but most of the time i see just daddy long legs and those i leave alone unless  they get upstairs, they can hang out all day in the garage/basement.



You do realize that the common daddy long legs has one of the most potent venoms known to man it's only for the fact that their fangs aren't able to penetrate our skin that stops them from killing us all while we sleep 

we've got whitetails here nasty little fakers that can give a nasty little bite that eats flesh if left untreated


----------



## Yukikaze (May 20, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> You do realize that the common daddy long legs has one of the most potent venoms known to man it's only for the fact that their fangs aren't able to penetrate our skin that stops them from killing us all while we sleep



That is a myth, and is false.


----------



## Athlonite (May 20, 2012)

Yeah I know sounds good though and I've put the shits up a few people telling em that little fib it's good for laugh


----------



## Widjaja (May 20, 2012)

Mice can squeeze in through the slots in the back panel then do their business...usually under the hard drive.

Seen dead moths, spiders, cockroaches all in one case in amongst a jungle of cobwebs.

These infested cases usually come from rural areas.


----------



## purecain (May 20, 2012)

i can tolerate a spider as long as i cant see it... but i used to live in a house with beams on the ceiling. spiders would sneak in somewhere and run along the beam and for some reason start to descend right above me... 
so i'd be playing a game and all of a sudden some massive spider would appear dangling from the wrafter looking menacing....used to scare me to death.... 

i'd be on the hunt for it after that... cant let one live after its tried to jump on my head... lol


----------



## Delta6326 (May 25, 2012)

purecain said:


> i can tolerate a spider as long as i cant see it... but i used to live in a house with beams on the ceiling. spiders would sneak in somewhere and run along the beam and for some reason start to descend right above me...
> so i'd be playing a game and all of a sudden some massive spider would appear dangling from the wrafter looking menacing....used to scare me to death....
> 
> i'd be on the hunt for it after that... cant let one live after its tried to jump on my head... lol



Loll I've had that happen to me but I do pestcontrol so they don't bother me to much.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 26, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Mice can squeeze in through the slots in the back panel then do their business...usually under the hard drive.
> 
> Seen dead moths, spiders, cockroaches all in one case in amongst a jungle of cobwebs.
> 
> These infested cases usually come from rural areas.


If you start seeing a family of raccoons in there drinking your beer, you know it's time to get busy with pest control. Or maybe you could train them to mow the lawn for a 6 pack a week. LOL

I was seriously looking at the Antec 1200 before building my current system. What held me back was the laborious filter access, weight, and lack of a CPU cutout. I also prefer two med size top fans and lower, horizontal vs diagonally placed side fans.

I settled on the Antec DF-85, which is loosely based on the 1200. It's not the best looker and does have a fair bit of plastic, but the filters couldn't be easier to get to, it has two 140mm top vs one big fan, and the 120mm side fan vent is horizontal and placed more in front of the GPU than the 1200's. It also has possibly THE best airflow and temps of any filtered, air cooled case on the market.

Despite being filtered, I have heard of people complaining of dust build-up in the 1200s, but it's obviously relative to how often you clean it. My case keeps dust out very well, but I pay strict attention to airflow parameters in setting it up, and clean the filters at least every 3 months.

The best way to avoid lots of dust build-up is to A) have filters over every intake, B) have slight positive air pressure (a bit more intake than exhaust flow), C) have a case that has minimal gaps (or cover them), and D), the obvious, clean it regularly, as no case can keep ALL the dust out. I've used black tent netting on some cases where filters wouldn't fit, and SilverStone 120mm premade filters on this one (side vent and rear vent my H50 is reverse mounted to).

Many run their PSU inverted (fan up) on the 1200s, but I noticed those that do complain of dust piling up on the PSU. Though my case has no bottom PSU vent, I mount the PSU with fan down. There's good airflow into the case from the front and side (since I put on the optional side fan), and the PSU feet raises it up just enough to pull in that air adequately.

Oddly enough my PSU's fan is designed to look like a spider web, but I've yet to see any cobwebs in my case, or much dust for that matter. Maybe the tiny spiders in the neighborhood are scared of my PSU's fake neon green spider web fan, or maybe I'm just a neat freak. I even put ArmorAll on my fans to make the dust less likely to cling to them and easier to clean off that which does.

Every 6 months or so I take my small compressor and blow out any dust that clings in the many hiding places. I'm telling you ArmorAll is great stuff. I can just blow the fans with the compressor and the dust comes right off. I also place my case on a poly coated oak veneer board from a wall shelf kit to keep it up off the carpet for less static and dust build-up. It even matches the color of my carpet.


----------



## DM3K (May 31, 2012)

I work in a computer repair shop and I see cobwebs a few times a day, they don't bother me.  What does bother me is when the computer hosts a colony of LIVE roaches.  This has happened to me several times.  I refuse to repair those computers.


----------



## Phusius (May 31, 2012)

I see spiders sometimes in my room, I tell them, you don't bite me I let you live and we go on about our business.  Never had a bite, the day I do though, they all die.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (May 31, 2012)

"I see dead spiders,...all the time".

I both love and hate spiders. 

I love how some of them stand frozen and stare at me after I've spotted them, then do that little step back and forth to test if I'll react, just before I gather them up for man's ultimate garbage disposal, the toilet.

I hate how they can get into the smallest of spaces and make you wonder if they're covertly invading your habitat. I'd be checking my shoes real good before putting them on if I lived in the desert. Spiders, scorpions, all sorts of little nasties, some actually quite big.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 31, 2012)

DM3K said:


> I work in a computer repair shop and I see cobwebs a few times a day, they don't bother me.  What does bother me is when the computer hosts a colony of LIVE roaches.  This has happened to me several times.  I refuse to repair those computers.



i hate those bastards, once i opened up a jammed motor for a compressor and it was jammed because of a colony of roaches and their shit.

i go all hyper killing mode if i see roaches. when i was small, they used to scare the shit out of me!


----------



## micropage7 (May 31, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i hate those bastards, once i opened up a jammed motor for a compressor and it was jammed because of a colony of roaches and their shit.
> 
> i go all hyper killing mode if i see roaches. when i was small, they used to scare the shit out of me!



yeah i hate them too 
if you have them inside your case you must be crazy and lazy


----------



## Artas1984 (Oct 15, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> You do realize that the common daddy long legs has one of the most potent venoms known to man it's only for the fact that their fangs aren't able to penetrate our skin that stops them from killing us all while we sleep
> 
> we've got whitetails here nasty little fakers that can give a nasty little bite that eats flesh if left untreated



The common daddy long legs?.. LMAO. I know what you're talking about, who invented this phrase anyway? 

But anyway, that is BS. The daddy long leg is not even a spider. They are just in the same class, but different order, they don't have venom nor do they make webs..



DM3K said:


> I work in a computer repair shop and I see cobwebs a few times a day, they don't bother me.  What does bother me is when the computer hosts a colony of LIVE roaches.  This has happened to me several times.  I refuse to repair those computers.



I would not too! I can bet that they lay egg sacks behind the back-plate door - roaches like such places...



Radical_Edward said:


> You really need to check out this thread.



Thank's for telling me about that thread! It's in my favorites now.



Frag Maniac said:


> Many run their PSU inverted (fan up) on the 1200s, but I noticed those that do complain of dust piling up on the PSU. Though my case has no bottom PSU vent, I mount the PSU with fan down. There's good airflow into the case from the front and side (since I put on the optional side fan), and the PSU feet raises it up just enough to pull in that air adequately.



We meet again Frag, through interesting circumstances this time I too keep my PSU fan in my Antec 1200 the normal way, but this is more due to the PSU cable managament. I doubt the PSU fan has much importance on the general airflow in the case, certainly not as much as main fans...


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 16, 2012)

sounds like your PC was ready for Halloween.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 16, 2012)

bleh


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 16, 2012)

Artas1984 said:


> they don't have venom nor do they make webs..



from here : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pholcidae

Trapping

The web has no adhesive properties but the irregular structure traps insects, making escape difficult. The spider quickly envelops its prey with silk and then inflicts the fatal bite. The prey may be eaten immediately or stored for later.

So they do make a web and they Do have venom the common assumption is that they eat other spiders that are more venomous that they so therefor must have very potent venom this ofcourse is wrong it's their speed that allows them to capture and eat other more poisonous spiders


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> You do realize that the common daddy long legs has one of the most potent venoms known to man it's only for the fact that their fangs aren't able to penetrate our skin that stops them from killing us all while we sleep
> 
> we've got whitetails here nasty little fakers that can give a nasty little bite that eats flesh if left untreated



daddy long legs arent dangerous, that ones a myth meant to scare children.

white tails OTOH, are worth staying the hell away from.


----------



## Artas1984 (Oct 16, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> from here : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pholcidae
> 
> Trapping
> 
> ...



Looks like we are talking about different things. I thought that daddy long leg is the common harvestman, which is not even a real spider 



The harvestman does not bite with venom nor does he make web.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> daddy long legs arent dangerous, that ones a myth meant to scare children.
> 
> white tails OTOH, are worth staying the hell away from.



brown recluse because of the necrotic properties of the venom.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 16, 2012)

this is what happens if you leave a white tail bite to long before getting anything done about it ie: 24hrs


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 16, 2012)

i accidentally ate a small spider yesterday and i got a stomach infection. lulz.
damn spiderzz


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> this is what happens if you leave a white tail bite to long before getting anything done about it ie: 24hrs
> 
> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/_rA4ZWUw1OM/0.jpg



Thats not a spider bite. Its MRSA. I had that happen on my leg. If you do a good enough search you can find a whole topic on it here somewhere on TPU before GN.

Here found it. The doctors said it was a spider bite until they did a biopsy and it was MRSA. Damn near killed me too.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71369&highlight=recluse


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 20, 2012)

hmmm so it is shows you what you get for trusting wikipedia for info


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 20, 2012)

i live in upstate ny and get a spidey bite at least once every two weeks while asleep.


----------



## Artas1984 (Nov 14, 2012)

I've got something FRESH for you guys! 
A friend of mine brought his girlfriend's  PC at my home and said:
- "i need to upgrade this PC, so investigate here what needs to be done"..

I opened it up!






I said: - the upgrade will be a totally new PC, all this will be trashed...

If you are interested what the cobwebbed PC was: 

S478 Celeron D with 256 kb cache CPU
768 Mb DDR
Ati Rage 128 VGA
40 Gb IDE 5900 rpm HDD 
Codegen 300 W PSU
So, this is how much time it takes for some people to "upgrade".


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2012)

the hard drive might still be useful, if its silent. use it as an OS drive.


----------

